
Show HN: Recent – My first chrome extension - YogeeKnows
I got tired of seeing old results from 2011 and beyond when using google search. Its more frustrating when searching for code tutorials.<p>So I developed this silent chrome extension which automatically filters the results to last one year.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;recent&#x2F;kgjcmcglncjgphbehaafkhalbooffinb
======
kinduff
Good idea, I was looking forward to find something like this.

About the description, try to explain it more lightly and tell how it works,
how to enable it or use it. Felt like a commercial.

Google has a lot of domains for different countries, adding
"[https://www.google.*/*"](https://www.google.*/*") would be much appreciated.

Publish your extension's source code on github, I'll help out with a couple of
PRs.

~~~
YogeeKnows
I have added the files to github -> [https://github.com/cryogee/Recent-Chrome-
Extension](https://github.com/cryogee/Recent-Chrome-Extension)

